# thank you chilerelleno for the venison post/recipe



## phathead69 (Jan 14, 2018)

Like I said on your thread I had some deer meat and wanted to try your brine and my first brineattempt. So yesterday bought the brine ingredients knowing I was going to be doing a butt for work so here goes with some pics. Mixed brine last night and put in two chunks of deer meat and into fridge about 6pm. Got up 330 am to start the fire for the butt. Got butt in about 445. Put both pieces of deer meat in around 530 am running around 220-245F . One piece I pulled after 2hrs and went in pot with onion, potatoes, carrots and celery and seasoned.  Still low simmering as I type this. Second one pulled about 4 hrs later IT 147 foiled and wrapped. Hour later eggs, biscuits, apple butter and brine/smoked deer. Probably best breakfast in years. Wife loved it and daughter said best deer cook yet.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 14, 2018)

Al'right!
That looks really good, I can imagine dipping bites of that in hot egg yolk... Heavenly.
Nice to see ya tried and liked it, you're welcome and thanks.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 14, 2018)

Mmm,a good "steak" and egg breakfast!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2018)

EXCELLENT!,
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice job.  Looks great.
POINT
Gary


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you AL, moto, gary. Here's the follow up piece number 2 that got quick 2 hr smoke for some flavor. All I can say is I'm sold on chilerelleno's brine. Made great beef stew.


----------



## 73saint (Mar 6, 2018)

That smoked venison is some of the prettiest I've ever seen.  Not just the smoke ring, but the center looks juicy/tender like brisket.  I have SEVERAL deer roasts from this season, and plan on replicating this recipe and also "borrowing" Chile's brine recipe!!


----------



## 73saint (Mar 6, 2018)

That smoked venison is some of the prettiest I've ever seen.  Not just the smoke ring, but the center looks juicy/tender like brisket.  I have SEVERAL deer roasts from this season, and plan on replicating this recipe and also "borrowing" Chile's brine recipe!!


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 6, 2018)

That looks great, I am going to have to look that recipe up and take a crack at it this spring. Point for sure.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks again for the compliments.

 For anyone wondering which thread this recipe is in, you can find it here, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/banging-brined-bacon-venison-roasts.271641/


----------

